

StalkerBot: view a HN user's recent comments and state of mind - nilnullzip
http://stalkerbot.com/

======
acangiano
Doesn't work for me. I get "User name not found. Might be a temporary outage.
Sorry."

------
rednaught
Did someone type in one of the karma brothers, tptacek or patio11? That might
be what crashed the site.

I'd be interested to see the analysis it returns for a prolific poster.

~~~
nilnullzip
The sentiment analysis is on a comment by comment basis -- see screen shot. So
no overall personality assessment. We only analyze and display the top ~10
comments from a given user.

------
duncan_bayne
Dead for me too ... "User name not found. Might be a temporary outage. Sorry."

The screenshot is nice though.

------
nilnullzip
Sorry for the outage. Not sure what's going on right now -- our server can't
get the HN site. Here's a screen shot to give you an idea:

> <http://stalkerbot.com/Stalkerbot_sample.png>

------
nilnullzip
We put in a fix. Looks like it's working again. But there might be some
continued instability. Please let us know if you find a persistent problem.
Thanks!

------
melissamiranda
Awesome. I had no idea I how I felt about poverty (when did I comment on
that?)

~~~
citricsquid
Why would you comment on this like this... when you worked on it?

------
nilnullzip
Looks like we overwhelmed the HN server trying to service 1500 queries in the
last 3 hours. We are getting it sorted out. Thanks for your patience.

------
keyle
I am not sure it's all there but it's definitely funny.

<http://stalkerbot.com/#/pg>

~~~
veyron
"User name not found. Might be a temporary outage. Sorry."

~~~
rednaught
That might be the funny part.

------
dougws
I'm pretty sure my recent comments have been very grumpy. I wish I could get
confirmation of this, but the service seems to be down.

~~~
alexmat
You do sound pretty grumpy about the server being down.

------
TamDenholm
Anyone got a screenshot of this thing working or something, its obviously
having problems at the moment.

~~~
shib71
Found this on the hacker day page:
[http://static.diffbot.com/images/webmininghackday/stalkerbot...](http://static.diffbot.com/images/webmininghackday/stalkerbot.png)

------
nilnullzip
Should be a lot more stable now. We were up late coding up an alternate route
to access HN. Enjoy!

------
TuxPirate
User name not found. Might be a temporary outage. Sorry.

------
gojomo
Can it run on a comment _before_ it goes live, to preemptively advise on
perceived tone?

~~~
nilnullzip
That's a great suggestion!

------
debasish83
seems to be working now..

------
jsavimbi
You think I was born yesterday? Give me an actual HN username!

------
necenzurat
Looks like twitter back in the ol day

~~~
debasish83
did early twitter use to analyze the tweets as well ? how is it similar to old
twitter?

